
Massive Phishing Attack Targets Millions of Gmail Users - fagnerbrack
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/massive-phishing-attack-targets-millions-gmail-users-n754501
======
King-Aaron
Reading the reddit thread
([https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/new_google_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/new_google_docs_phishing_scam_almost_undetectable/))
it appears that they've fixed the issue, or at least shut down the scammer
behind the attack.

